# Picking up tips, photos of your workshop please



## Rarest wood (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought this would be a great Idea take a photo of your work shop, tidy or untidy and this will inspire and stimulate us all, as I know I am when I visit freinds workshops! I always learn something on a new visit I love also rumaging around in their wood stores you can learn so much. Ille take a photo of mine soon including me 30 year wood store of exotic wood with tales of how I got some of it??


----------



## johncrane (Nov 4, 2008)

l did start a thread some time back called show us your workshop,


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Nov 4, 2008)

Some shops are featured in the PHOTOS section, see link below:

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?c=9


----------



## johncrane (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Dave l just done a search show us your work shop is in Shop Jigs Fixtures/Tools it was back in 2006 first thread  time sure does fly.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=372


----------



## Grizz (Nov 9, 2008)

I got so inspired by this thread that I had my boys go down and clean my shop up! Thanks everyone!!!!!


----------

